# Slip lead on a puppy



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

What are people's opinions on using a slip lead on a large breed puppy?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> What are people's opinions on using a slip lead on a large breed puppy?


In what context?


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Ours has only ever had a slip lead


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> In what context?


Just for walks/getting it used to walking on a lead


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Depends how they walk on it obviously not a good idea if its going to yank its own head off.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The trainer at my small, local, club insisted on all the owners a couple of weeks back using slip leads on their dogs, some of which are very small ( toy poodle and Cockerpoos ) Wasn't impressed with her attitude and calling one owner "to soft" for wanting to take the lead off her dog! I never used one and said I didn't need to. I don't mind slip leads and use them myself on my older boy, but I don't believe they are needed in a training class when the sole objective is to get your dog to walk nicely on a standard collar/lead.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I wouldn't use a slip lead on any dog that pulls as it would just keep tightening.

A semi slip maybe?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Why would you want to? A slip lead is not terribly secure. A frightened puppy could back out of it.

I really don't know why you would want to use one on a puppy.

For an already trained dog who always walks on a loose lead it's fine.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Just for walks/getting it used to walking on a lead


The reason it is called a slip lead is because it can and does slip on (and off) easily.

They are designed to be used in the field with gundogs, not for walking a dog near traffic etc.

It can be tricky to attach a legally compliant ID tag to the ring which allows the lead to move freely too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't have any other kind of lead here, just slip leads.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

We used them on Cian as a pup and now, walking from our back door to the garden, and for training too. He doesn't pull during heel work so I use a slip purely because it is easier to take it off, he also never has a collar on in the house so if you put one on he thinks he's going for a walk, put his slip lead on he knows he's going out the back.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd just been speaking to someone on a walk, he had a puppy on a slip lead and in conversation I said be careful walking her on that, his response made me feel like I should have kept my mouth shut. I know it is not recommended to use one on a toy breed because of their delicate necks so I would think it would be no different for a small puppy


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> What are people's opinions on using a slip lead on a large breed puppy?


No, not on a puppy. Even though I use slip leads on all my adult dogs I would never use one on a puppy until trained to heel. This may not take long and a lot of training will be off lead anyway.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I wouldn't use one on a puppy but it shouldn't be a "problem" if the puppy does not pull or yank; unfortunately most puppies do sometimes when they're learning! There's a risk of harm with virtually all walking equipment, but the risk is definitely higher if there's an unlimited choking action as there is on most slip leads (some have a stopper to prevent them from tightening all the way).

Their suitability would depend on the puppy, handler, and circumstances. Personally I'd only use them on an adult dog that doesn't pull, as a spare, or in an emergency such as catching a loose dog.


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

I&#8217;d use a harness on a puppy. I&#8217;ve trained my border collie with no leash, but when out and about it&#8217;s a harness and leash. A harness gives you more leverage than a collar, any kind of collar, and a slip does not stop a large dog. With a puppy, a harness gives you a handle.

Now, for just stepping out the door for potty, I&#8217;d not have a problem with a slip leash, on quick, no accidents at the door.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Slip leads aren't for teaching a puppy to walk nicely on a lead, unless you're very experienced at training puppies, in which case you don't need a slip lead.

They are used a lot with gundog owners, as have been mentioned, but some dogs learn to 'back out' of them when they go slack. I've used them for 'catching' dogs who might want to bite me or are collar shy, but that's to move them from here to there, not take them for a walk with.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Slip leads usually have a stop on them, which allows it to slacken just enough to be loose, but not loose enough so they can back out of them. The only time any of mine have managed to get out of a slip lead is either because there's no stop, or I haven't put it in the right place when there is one. 

Any combination of leads/collars/harnesses can put pressure around the neck/muzzle/body where it might cause a problem, there is no substitute for training the dog to walk to heel, if that's what you want from them. Don't expect any gadgets to train the dog, they will only stop them from pulling to a greater or lesser extent, depending on the dog. 

I don't use slip leads a lot on pups, only if I'm in a public place, and only if I don't have my hands full so that I can't concentrate on not letting them pull. A lot of the heel work training I do is done off lead.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

The other week we went on a group on lead walk. There were 20+ dogs there and they were all a bit excited and most are allowed to pull. Someone had their really young malamute puppy on a slip lead, pulling madly. Sad.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

BoredomBusters said:


> Slip leads aren't for teaching a puppy to walk nicely on a lead, unless you're very experienced at training puppies, in which case you don't need a slip lead.
> 
> *They are used a lot with gundog owners, as have been mentioned,* but some dogs learn to 'back out' of them when they go slack. I've used them for 'catching' dogs who might want to bite me or are collar shy, but that's to move them from here to there, not take them for a walk with.


They are THE lead for gundog work simply because they can be slipped on and off and gundog work is done offlead without a collar. I know trainers (particularly the old fashioned type) that use slip leads to teach (pull about) their dogs, but there is no need to do that when training, hence I only use a slip lead once a puppy has it's basic training.


----------

